# prams, pushchairs and clothes !!!!!



## Chloe &lt;3

Normally girls my age are obsessed with money and clothes (for themselves) but i have became obsessed with buying pushchairs and clothes for Olivia !
Before she was born my mum and dad bought her a mamas and papas Pliko Pramette - Polka (first picture), but they didnt tell us until she was born so me and Aiden had already bought her a Cosatto Cabi 3 in 1 Combi - Walk in the Park (second picture) and now we have just been looking on the littlewoods website and we have just ordered a Cosatto Swift lite supa stroller for when she is older.


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Then Aiden said because i bought the pushchair, he will buy her some new clothes, not that she needs any or can fit anymore in her warbrobe but her bought her these -


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow.
jealous, I wish I had money like that


----------



## Love Bunny

How the hell do you afford all that :lol: !?


----------



## purpledaisy2

Jealous much! Someone must be loaded lol :haha:

How is Olivia now hun? Xx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Love Bunny said:


> How the hell do you afford all that :lol: !?

My mum and dad give me £200 a week for me and Olivia and Aidens parents give him about £80 a week so between us we get about £280 a week. And when my mum goes shopping she buys all the bath stuff for the triplets and Olivia. and sometimes she buys her nappies.


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

purpledaisy2 said:


> Jealous much! Someone must be loaded lol :haha:
> 
> How is Olivia now hun? Xx

She is absolutely fine now thank you, we are getting loads of smiles and giggles out of her x x


----------



## flutterbywing

I think you siggy is wrong, Oliviais 2.5months isn't she, but the date on your siggy makes her nearly 5 month, hopefully Jac can change it for you :D 


and wow, thats very generous of your parents


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

ah thank you i didnt notice that xx


----------



## kiina123

Nothing to do with what you wrote but do you know that there is a website called Very now? Same thing as Littlewoods but much cheaper than Littlewoods!!! 
They are ripping money off people that dont know....Just thought I let you know!!:)


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

kiina123 said:


> Nothing to do with what you wrote but do you know that there is a website called Very now? Same thing as Littlewoods but much cheaper than Littlewoods!!!
> They are ripping money off people that dont know....Just thought I let you know!!:)

No i didnt no about very, its to late now but i will use it next time though thank you xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Littlewoods, very, additions, woolworths and I think great universal too, are all the same company, the ones that charge interest, sell things cheaper!


----------



## KrisKitten

nawww i love the little pink hoody :D:D
so cute XD
u got ne pics of her in em? She must be a v well dressed little bub :D:D xxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KrisKitten said:


> nawww i love the little pink hoody :D:D
> so cute XD
> u got ne pics of her in em? She must be a v well dressed little bub :D:D xxxxx

for sure! I wanna see picys of her in her new clothes :cloud9:


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww yeah, would love to see a recent pic of her in her new gear :D 

Where were the clothes from, am looking for some bits for my LOs?


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

We only ordered them this mornin and they should be here by thursday i think but i will take some pictures of her in them :flower:


flutterbywing said:


> Aww yeah, would love to see a recent pic of her in her new gear :D
> 
> Where were the clothes from, am looking for some bits for my LOs?

Littlewoods


----------



## Luke's_mummy

aww yeah make sure you do =] I bet she's gonna look so sweet! Is she still in newborn size clothes? xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Chloe <3 said:


> We only ordered them this mornin and they should be here by thursday i think but i will take some pictures of her in them :flower:
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> Aww yeah, would love to see a recent pic of her in her new gear :D
> 
> Where were the clothes from, am looking for some bits for my LOs?
> 
> LittlewoodsClick to expand...

Yeah I found them after I asked, thanks, is OH a man u fan??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Chloe <3 said:


> We only ordered them this mornin and they should be here by thursday i think but i will take some pictures of her in them :flower:
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> Aww yeah, would love to see a recent pic of her in her new gear :D
> 
> Where were the clothes from, am looking for some bits for my LOs?
> 
> LittlewoodsClick to expand...

ooohh can't wait


----------



## aiimee12345

oo there all sooo nice :D... i like them pushchairs! and the clothes :D i have bought quite lot ov white stuff now i just dont think im going to need any more when i actually find out what bump is but i dont want just white on the baby every day :( xx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

mummy2b17 said:


> aww yeah make sure you do =] I bet she's gonna look so sweet! Is she still in newborn size clothes? xx

Yeh but they are all 0-3 :growlmad: they dont do them in newborn, so it might be a while before they fit her but the trainers will fit her:thumbup:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

flutterbywing said:


> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> We only ordered them this mornin and they should be here by thursday i think but i will take some pictures of her in them :flower:
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> Aww yeah, would love to see a recent pic of her in her new gear :D
> 
> Where were the clothes from, am looking for some bits for my LOs?
> 
> LittlewoodsClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I found them after I asked, thanks, is OH a man u fan??Click to expand...

Yeh ! all he talks about is taking her to see them when she is older


----------



## JoJo16

awww bless her i love buyin alice clothes and always take pics of her in somthing new! how old was she when she did her first smile and giggle its the cutest thing ever isnt it!!:cloud9:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

JoJo16 said:


> awww bless her i love buyin alice clothes and always take pics of her in somthing new! how old was she when she did her first smile and giggle its the cutest thing ever isnt it!!:cloud9:

she did her first smile 10th january, so she was 3 week and 5 days
and she did her first giggle 18th febuary , so she was 9 weeks and 2 days


----------



## JoJo16

aww bless her alice was early too. do you go by her birthdate of corrected age? xxxx


----------



## Genna

I want to see more pictures, too!! She is sooooo adorable!:)


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

JoJo16 said:


> aww bless her alice was early too. do you go by her birthdate of corrected age? xxxx

Yeah, i go by 15th December the day she was born


----------



## JoJo16

sorry if i got it wrong but i thought babs development wen at the corrected age if not they took even longer than term babys? if she was born at33 n she smiled at nearly 4week that would make her 37weeks gestation? and giggled at like 1 week corrected?


----------



## sarah0108

cute clothes hun :D


loving that last pic of her in your siggy! does she have her ears peirced? :) x


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Yeh sorry Aiden wrote that while i was bathing Olivia i didnt even realise ! 
he cant remember the dates so he just makes them up and hopes he gets them right !!!!

the real dates are
she did her first smile on 3rd February
and her first giggle on 1st March


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

sarah0108 said:


> cute clothes hun :D
> 
> 
> loving that last pic of her in your siggy! does she have her ears peirced? :) x

Thank you. No my little sister has edited it and saved it and i cant get the original one back


----------



## sarah0108

ah okay :haha: x


----------



## JoJo16

oh silly aiden!!

bu still her dute date was around begning of feb? 
born at 33 weeks 15th dec, 7 weeks take you to 2nd feb and she smiled on the 3rd yea so around her due date she smiled? sorry if i got it wrong but it doesnt make sense.?


----------



## stephx

Hmmmmmmm

cute clothes and prams :D Wish I had the money to afford that lot :haha:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Yeh thats right.
Her due date was 2nd February ,she smiled on the 3rd i went to see my health visitor on 5th february and i told her i think she has smiled but i wasnt sure if it was wind and she said it is more than likely a smile, Olivia smiled while we were there and she told me yes that definetly is a smile she had been doing that job for 15 years and before that she was a midwife and she told me her son smiled a few days after he was born, the day after she started smiling i thought she was trying to giggle but she wasnt she was smiling and had hiccups . Then on 1st march she was layed on my bed, me and Aiden was sat talking and playing with her and she was smiling, she was sick so i wiped her with a bib and said "you sicky baby" and she giggled .


----------



## sarah0108

agreed steph :haha:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Genna said:


> I want to see more pictures, too!! She is sooooo adorable!:)




There you go, shes just got out the bath and i took it especially for you:flower: xxx

oh and btw jojo she smiling in it ^^^^


----------



## JoJo16

u didnt have to explain youself lol its just normally people are waiting weeks and weeks for prem babys to do things. shes a cutie xxx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

JoJo16 said:


> u didnt have to explain youself lol its just normally people are waiting weeks and weeks for prem babys to do things. shes a cutie xxx

Sorry:blush: i didnt think you believed me and thank you


----------



## perdiepirate

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/65827626&bklist=icat,5,shop,children,babygirl,babygirldresses <3


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

aawwwww Thank you that is gorgeous


----------



## flutterbywing

Just being nosey, how old is she in all the pics on your siggy?? She's totally adorable, you made a beautiful little girl!


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww I love the clothes hun!
And your siggy is adorable! :)


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

8 days old coming home from hospital

2 week 3 days

3 weeks


----------



## rainbows_x

Chloe <3 said:


> View attachment 67003
> 8 days old coming home from hospital
> 
> View attachment 67004
> 2 week 3 days
> 
> View attachment 67005
> 3 weeks

Was the middle one done professionally? Looks really good!


----------



## stephx

Chloe <3 said:


> View attachment 67003
> 8 days old coming home from hospital
> 
> View attachment 67004
> 2 week 3 days
> 
> View attachment 67005
> 3 weeks


She is adorable! Crazy how much they change in those first few weeks, she looks so much more grown up at 3 weeks :)

xx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

no she was layed on my bed, my quilt is white


----------



## rainbows_x

Chloe <3 said:


> no she was layed on my bed, my quilt is white

Wow! I want your camera, mine is awful quality, but will hopefully be getting a good one before LO is here, where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking? :flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww Chloe she's just stunning, did she not need any time in NICU being early, she must have been doing soo well to be out of hospital at 8 days, you have a little fighter on your hands. May I ask why she was early, tell me to butt out if you like


----------



## purpledaisy2

She is beautiful hun x


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

rainbows_x said:


> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> no she was layed on my bed, my quilt is white
> 
> Wow! I want your camera, mine is awful quality, but will hopefully be getting a good one before LO is here, where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking? :flower:Click to expand...

Jessops , it called Canon Powershot SX210IS, sorry it took me ages to find the box xxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

hey hun how do u rate the mamas and papas pramette, ive been looking at one of them quite fancy one?


----------



## princess_vix

Please excuse me if i'm wrong but are you the one with a hugeeeeeee family?


----------



## flutterbywing

princess_vix said:


> Please excuse me if i'm wrong but are you the one with a hugeeeeeee family?

LOL yes she had 8 siblings I believe


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

flutterbywing said:


> Aww Chloe she's just stunning, did she not need any time in NICU being early, she must have been doing soo well to be out of hospital at 8 days, you have a little fighter on your hands. May I ask why she was early, tell me to butt out if you like

Thank you, 
she was in a incubator for 5 days, she was fed through a tube and when she came out she could not keep warm so she was in a hotcot for a day and came home the day before christmas eve.
i just went into labour early , i was having contractions from 12th but i didnt want to tell my mum because i was to scared that i was going into labour then i had an argument with her on the 14th so i went to stay with my friend and by this point i really needed to go to hospital, that night my contractions got every 2 minutes so my friend abbys sister took me to hospital! then i could get hold of my mum to come up to the hospital ! and Olivia was born at 11:39 on the 15th December


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

jessmum2be said:


> hey hun how do u rate the mamas and papas pramette, ive been looking at one of them quite fancy one?

I love it, that is the one she mostly goes in.
she looks so comfortable in it and warm, they are really good i would definetly get another mamas and papas pramette if i ever have another baby


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww hun must have been soo scary for you, so glad its all in the past now, and she's doing soo well!!


----------



## princess_vix

i've seen your picture around the web before...is she like a profressional baby?
And how in hells name do you and your parents afford to buy you all this stuff....the price tags on some of these things alone are crazy..

And your parents pay you all this money..how when they have 8 children of their own to support :S


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

princess_vix said:


> Please excuse me if i'm wrong but are you the one with a hugeeeeeee family?

Yeh, 3 brother and 5 sisters


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

my mum is a financial manager and my dad is a gp


----------



## princess_vix

And your parents find time to do this when with 8 children :S
Sorry just being nosey?
And is your baby professional baby that does shoots.
Im sure as hell seen photos of same baby on google!


----------



## stephx

princess_vix said:


> And your parents find time to do this when with 8 children :S
> Sorry just being nosey?
> And is your baby professional baby that does shoots.
> Im sure as hell seen photos of same baby on google!

Fair play to you hun :haha:

xx


----------



## princess_vix

I'm not trying cause shit.

I'm just intrigued as to where they get all this time from to do these amazingly well paid jobs which usually these types of jobs mean working all hours at anytime of the day...i mean my LO's grandpa is dr's surgeon and runs his own DR's surgery so is pretty well of himself and he hardly has anytime to do his own thing which is why i find it odd...


----------



## stephx

Not saying your trying to cause shit, I only said that as Im thinking exactly the same thing...

xx


----------



## princess_vix

i'm just more than confused..nothing is adding up.
That Pliko Pramette is like £380 on its own.

I mean i'm not saying it's impossible,as i have 4 prams put together,but my parents and my childs grandparents don't have 8 other children to spoil :S
Plus two of the prams i have are second hand,and only two are majorly expensive :S

It just seems a little strange..

Please explain then maybe i could understand?


----------



## aob1013

I really don't want to cause trouble either, but I have never replied to this person's post as I know it isn't true.


----------



## princess_vix

The photos just are plain and simply not hers..can nobody else see that.

If you look closely i think the second one looks like a little boy.
She said the one with the 'photo shopped earrings' has been photo shopped with them in but if you look closely there real and have not been edited in.


----------



## bubblesdemilo

Your beings slightly harsh don't you think?
How hurt would you feel if some one was saying this about you and your child?


----------



## princess_vix

No i don't really and i asked her to explain,she's viewing the thread so just waiting for my explanation :D


----------



## princess_vix

I will apologise if i'm wrong as always just wanted her to clear some things up for me like i would if anyone asked me anything..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bubblesdemilo said:


> Your beings slightly harsh don't you think?
> How hurt would you feel if some one was saying this about you and your child?

i know!


----------



## bubblesdemilo

Ah rite I see.
I ment the thing about the photos of her babie clearly not being hers. If somebody said that about my child I'd be a bit offended


----------



## pixydust

i havent seen the pics on google or anything so not accusing anyone of anything but i dont think the photo's which have been shown look at all like the same baby... also the one at "3 weeks" doesnt look like a 3 week old baby let alone a 3 week old premature baby. 

and the earrings do not appear to have been photo shopped.


----------



## princess_vix

Know i just asked a question as was a bit confused and wanted her to clear it up.

I'll leave it now anyway not going to get a reply and i'm clearly going to end up the meany here.

Go ahead and believe Bullsh*t


----------



## princess_vix

pixydust said:


> i havent seen the pics on google or anything so not accusing anyone of anything but i dont think the photo's which have been shown look at all like the same baby... also the one at "3 weeks" doesnt look like a 3 week old baby let alone a 3 week old premature baby.
> 
> and the earrings do not appear to have been photo shopped.

Thankyou!!!

Atleast someone can see it..one baby is olive skinned the rest are pale skinned!!


----------



## stephx

princess_vix said:


> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> i havent seen the pics on google or anything so not accusing anyone of anything but i dont think the photo's which have been shown look at all like the same baby... also the one at "3 weeks" doesnt look like a 3 week old baby let alone a 3 week old premature baby.
> 
> and the earrings do not appear to have been photo shopped.
> 
> Thankyou!!!
> 
> Atleast someone can see it..one baby is olive skinned the rest are pale skinned!!Click to expand...

I see it too, and the baby and mother on her profiile page look nothing like her sig... :shrug:

xx


----------



## princess_vix

Finally if they wanna believe it go ahead.

But how hurt would you guys feel if somebody took your childs photo and passed it as their own?

I've had it happen to myself and the claimed i was dead...it hurts to watch somebody else take pictures of your child and play pretend!!


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont think its harsh at all ! 
It all seems abit odd to me !


----------



## BlazenXx

I'm confused :S


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Look i am not gunna sit here telling you about my parents jobs and my baby for you not to believe it when i have a baby to look after ! i came on here for people to talk to and to be friends with not for people to look at pictures of MY BABY and say they are not real ! it is obvious you are just nothing but a jelous bitch, you can not afford to dress your child in nice clothes so you have nothing nice to say about people who can afford it. My parents work really hard for the money and if you do not want to believe FUCK OFF THEN YOU STUPID JELOUS BITCH !!!!!!!


----------



## princess_vix

Chloe <3 said:


> Look i am not gunna sit here telling you about my parents jobs and my baby for you not to believe it when i have a baby to look after ! i came on here for people to talk to and to be friends with not for people to look at pictures of MY BABY and say they are not real ! it is obvious you are just nothing but a jelous bitch, you can not afford to dress your child in nice clothes so you have nothing nice to say about people who can afford it. My parents work really hard for the money and if you do not want to believe FUCK OFF THEN YOU STUPID JELOUS BITCH !!!!!!!

If you say so..

1) My child is dressed in reasonable clothes but i do not pay stupid money for my child to be sick all down a nice top and poo all over his trousers..(no offensive if you spend loadsa money just my choice)

2) In no way am i jealous girl,i have my own life to lead and my own son to look after

3) I'm not the only one accusing here..seems a few have their own suspicions.

4) You seem to be very defensive as if you have something to hide

5) At no point have i sworn at you or been abusive. I have just asked questions for you to explain to which i stated i would apologise if i'd made a mistake i just wanted you to make it clear.

But trust me girl i'm not jealous one tiny bit!!


----------



## purpledaisy2

There is no need for that kind of response Chloe.


----------



## pixydust

:shock:


----------



## aob1013

I hope you don't use that language around your 'baby'


----------



## stephx

Wow there was no need for that. I know a few people have there suspisions... why do you think your threads get so many views and people are always asking so many questions? :shrug:


----------



## princess_vix

The post has been reported anyway there was no need for that insult or comment to be thrown at me!!

How rude to say i can't dress my son nicely!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

both your LO are dressed wonderfully


----------



## shelx

^^agreed :) xx


----------



## Embo

How odd... 
i thought 3 pushchairs were alot, but i didnt say anything cos on littlewoods you can buy everything on finance and pay it back over a yr or something like that.


----------



## BlazenXx

.... O.O
Whoa....


----------



## princess_vix

i only wanted her to explain..not shout and swear..there was no need..


----------



## futuremommy91

:shocked:

Don't quite know what to say...


----------



## djt

i think evey 1 is


----------



## Embo

she hasn't come back yet


----------



## dontworry

:shock:

I'd like to hear the explanation as well.


----------



## djt

hope eveything can be sorted


----------



## futuremommy91

If chloe isn't lying (which I kinda doubt at this point) she could always dispel all rumors by just taking a pic of olivia with a piece of paper that has her username on it- or something like that. But I've always kinda doubted her, tbh. None of the pics have ever looked genuine.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Do you really blame her? I don't think id come back if i got ganged up on like that... =/


----------



## Embo

No one has ganged up on her, its just no one wants fakes on here as we want it to be a safe place to come talk to people we trust about issue's and things you wouldnt normally talk to anyone else about xx


----------



## djt

i didnt think there was anything suspisous untill you have pointed it out but if she is true wuddnt you want 2 clear it up


----------



## BlazenXx

I have no words and I feel bad for both sides.... I don't know what to say....


----------



## leoniebabey

If she wasnt lying im sure she'd have no problems about clearing things up for everyone :S

edit ** & if it turns out not to be a lie then im very sorry for doubting her it just all seems a bit odd to me and id just like an explanation but it seems she was all a bit defensive which again was odd

but as i say, im very sorry if i seem to have misunderstood the situation and im usually the type of person who is willing to give people the beneifeit of the doubt on situations but i just find this rather odd as earlier on in the thread she was getting awfully confused with dates :wacko:, maby im far too gullible but heyy ho im too nice :flower:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I know that, Innocent until proven guilty i guess... :shrug: xx


----------



## princess_vix

supriseBump_x said:


> Do you really blame her? I don't think id come back if i got ganged up on like that... =/

oh come on...

can u really not see it.

do you really want sum1 on here who potentially breaks the law stealing other peoples pictures?

just loo at her profile pic shes supposedly 13...looks ALOT older to me


----------



## stephx

I dont think she was ganged up on, there was a few suspisious things that if she was genuine could of been easily explained (as someone said, with a pic with her username in it)
I do feel sorry for the girl if she is real- but at this point, Im thinking its all confusing BS

xx


----------



## Embo

princess_vix said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Do you really blame her? I don't think id come back if i got ganged up on like that... =/
> 
> oh come on...
> 
> can u really not see it.
> 
> do you really want sum1 on here who potentially breaks the law stealing other peoples pictures?
> 
> just loo at her profile pic shes supposedly 13...looks ALOT older to meClick to expand...

13, no way! didn't know she was ment to be that young...


----------



## princess_vix

ive said ill apologise if she explains and proves it

fair enough


----------



## rubixcyoob.

thats not someone named 'chloe' on her profile pic. google image search ' charlotte church kissing baby' and this picture comes up - https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/2007/10/01-07/church-baby.jpg

its charlotte church not her :/


----------



## princess_vix

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazenXx

Well, this just got more confusing....

EDIT: I just wish she'd reply back, and clear this whole thing up....


----------



## stephx

rubixcyoob. said:


> thats not someone named 'chloe' on her profile pic. google image search ' charlotte church kissing baby' and this picture comes up - https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/2007/10/01-07/church-baby.jpg
> 
> its charlotte church not her :/

Brilliant find!! :rofl: :rofl:

How the hell did you find that?

xx


----------



## princess_vix

Not so nasty and harsh now hey?


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i googled the pic of charlotte church as well and found the pic


----------



## leoniebabey

hahahahahaha omg ! btw by 'profile pic' are you reffering to facebook or something, i dont have her so im just wondering where she has this pic?

& well i think that just about proovs it !


----------



## stephx

Well shes online now so an explanation of this would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## futuremommy91

seems so - what a shame


----------



## meow_kitty

rubixcyoob. said:


> thats not someone named 'chloe' on her profile pic. google image search ' charlotte church kissing baby' and this picture comes up - https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famecrawler/2007/10/01-07/church-baby.jpg
> 
> its charlotte church not her :/


:haha: lmao!


----------



## stephx

leoniebabey said:


> hahahahahaha omg ! *btw by 'profile pic' are you reffering to facebook or something*, i dont have her so im just wondering where she has this pic?
> 
> & well i think that just about proovs it !

No her profile page on BnB. If you click on her pic it will take you to her page

xx


----------



## BlazenXx

leoniebabey said:


> hahahahahaha omg ! btw by 'profile pic' are you reffering to facebook or something, i dont have her so im just wondering where she has this pic?
> 
> & well i think that just about proovs it !

They mean the one on here :thumbup:


----------



## princess_vix

I wonder what 'churchie' would think?!?!

leonie the profile pic is on her profile here!!


----------



## BlazenXx

Haha, posted at the SAME time, wow


----------



## dontworry

Profile Pic: Click on her username, look at her public profile and the Charlotte Church pic is on that.


----------

